
“Tea: A User's Guide” by Tony Gebely Is Now Out - jseliger
https://www.worldoftea.org/tea-users-guide/?utm_source=Tea+Book&utm_campaign=cd2993952f-EMAIL_BOOK_LAUNCH&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_4f9b28c516-cd2993952f-414826877&mc_cid=cd2993952f&mc_eid=473ecb3321
======
jseliger
He wrote the "Hacker's Guide to Tea"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1934051](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1934051).

